# 180 Gallon Community Cichlid Tank



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

My goal after a brief stint with mbuna and peacocks was to create a truly peaceful community tank while still keeping the size, amazing colors, and behavior of cichlids. This is the result all feedback welcome as long as it is respectful and a full stocklist on xml format is available upon request. Here is an assortment of some of the fish. All pics are from my instagram where it will be updated periodically with videos as well. Thanks for looking, hope you like.

Instagram @beautyfeesh


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Awesome setup!
Sort of a "If all the freshwater on Earth were in one giant lake" biotope.


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

ya thats what i was going for as long as everyone is happy and healthy (which is evident by non stop breeding behavior)


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Heeeey! I follow u! Bunch of beauties you have there!

YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks got some nice beauties yourself there. I especially like the planted discus tank, I was thinking of trying something similar when the time came around. Great photos as well. You got yourself a new follower


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Aw thanks! Ya I'm just starting out with my discus tank...hopefully all goes well  I think I read way too much and made myself super paranoid

YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------

